# health insurance for us poor old devils



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Now I am reaching the age where all businesses assume that I am well past my "best before" date I am finding it difficult to get annual health insurance. The problem is not helped by the fact that I suffer from mild angina.

At the ripe old age of 70 I can only get insurance for 60 days at a time.

Can anyone point me to a company that can offer a longer travelling time?

My MH insurance is with Safeguard and my house insurance with the Camping and Caravanning Club


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

But you already have health Insurance have you not with a European health card , Normaly Insurance is for emergency use, not for a known illness,


----------



## delboy57 (May 1, 2005)

hi, i did a post yesterday "travel insurance abroad with pre existing medical conditions" mentioning a website which seems to have all types of insurance, http://www.karmainsurance.com/, try it, cheers, derek


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

oldun said:


> Now I am reaching the age where all businesses assume that I am well past my "best before" date I am finding it difficult to get annual health insurance. The problem is not helped by the fact that I suffer from mild angina.
> 
> At the ripe old age of 70 I can only get insurance for 60 days at a time.
> 
> ...


So do you mean:

a. Health Insurance - you already have it by the NHS (at least in UK)

b. Travel Insurance - get an EHIC - that'll do for EU

Harry


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Sorry for the mistake - you are quite right I mean travel insurance and not health insurance.

The EHIC card only offers limited cover. It will give you the same cover in the country as per the local residents. However if you need extra cover, such as transport home by air ambulance then you will be on your own and the cost will be unbelievable.

Many people are prepared to take the risk both medically and financially but I am not.

So I will repeat my request worded correctly this time.

I am looking for annual travel insurance cover for holidays of 90 days or over, one that will cover those with medical conditions such as angina.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I see you have your motorhome insured with SafeGuard - they advertise travel insurance up to age 84!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Indeed they do, but he is asking for longer than the 60 days as per this insurer offers.

cabby


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

From safeguard's website:-

"Travel Insurance for Over-65s

Whilst arranging cover is not usually a problem for younger travellers, it can be a frustrating process finding travel insurance for over-65s. Safeguard can arrange travel insurance policies that cover people up to the age of 84, so you can set off on your caravan holiday and motorhome touring holiday and relax without worry!

Great cover for all

Get travel insurance through Safeguard and you are covered whether you are travelling with your motorhome or caravan or not. If you're planning just one holiday, you can arrange single trip insurance cover for up to 180 days."

 I hope this is not regarded as advertising - it is not intended as such, but to answer a question regarding travel insurance for an "over 70 year old"


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

TR5 sorry but you are wrong.
I have just tried to get travel insurance from them and if you are over 65 then there is a limit of 45 days max on any single trip. 
Would have thought that this would be called Age-ism, which is what the government is trying to bring in new laws for, to match Racism etc.

Also tried EHIC plus,they will give you cover for luggage etc and arrange to fly you home via air ambulance, but you have to use the state hospiyals in the country you are in, they claim that the private hospitals are NOT as well equipped as the State hospitals. 
Karma wanted over £600 for a single trip.
Saga over £450
Tesco £350 which covers all disclosed ailments. so is it a case of every little helps. :roll: :roll: 
any other companies that have been tried by you all for an 8 week period with success please let me know before I part with the hard earned stuff. :wink: :wink: 
.
cabby


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

oldun said:


> Now I am reaching the age where all businesses assume that I am well past my "best before" date I am finding it difficult to get annual health insurance. The problem is not helped by the fact that I suffer from mild angina.
> 
> At the ripe old age of 70 I can only get insurance for 60 days at a time.
> 
> ...


I've got the Comfort combined travel/house medical cover as well as my van insurance.

I'm 75 and I can get cover to leave the house unoccupied up to 180 days at a time.  http://www.comfort-insurance.co.uk/ I would suggest you ring them and not try and get a quote on line.

Not that I'm in any fit state to use it at present.   but I live in hope.

Don


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Are we all getting a bit paranoid regarding passing on information, assuming it's advertising.

I don't think this sort of mentioning is advertising, it's just being neighbourly.

Kev.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Not that I'm in any fit state to use it at present.   but I live in hope.
> 
> Don


Here's wishing you all the best and hope you have many more years roaming the globe.


----------



## didi (Oct 10, 2005)

*travel Ins for over 70`s*

Hi there,
We have used an insurance firm called ENDSLEIGH. Tel. 0800 028 3571. If taking out a single trip insurance there appeared to be no restriction. It was the multi trip insurance that had 40 day limitations.
Might be worth a call.
Didi.


----------

